# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  به نظرتون برای ۹۹ ترمیم معدل کنم یا نه؟

## The Croaker

سلام دوستان
من احتمال زباد برای ۹۹ میمونم،{نظام قدیم}
معدلم نهاییم پایینه
به نظرتون خرداد امسال ترمیم معدل کنم یا سال بعد دوباره تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه؟
ارزش داره روی این احتمال ریسک کنم و ترمیم نکنم؟

----------


## Phatums

سوال منم هس.

----------


## Zeuss

و همچنین من :Yahoo (50):

----------

